# Residential panel with bottom feed in the center



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's a number of panels you can use. just order a can without the prepunched holes, and either get a flippable guts or one that comes bottom. if your supply guy can't figure it out fire him.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd cut off the rigid riser near the bottom, and go to PVC. You can call the utility co to cut power. Make your own access with a hammer in the stucco.


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

dronai said:


> I'd cut off the rigid riser near the bottom, and go to PVC. You can call the utility co to cut power. Make your own access with a hammer in the stucco.


This is my backup plan but the service conductors are direct bury cables, the rigid is only a sleeve from the under the slab to the panel. This means they can't be pulled back; I would have to cut the conduit with the conductors in it. Obviously finding the right panel would be easier and cheaper.

How do you bond the existing rigid if you transition to PVC?


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

wildleg said:


> there's a number of panels you can use. just order a can without the prepunched holes, and either get a flippable guts or one that comes bottom. if your supply guy can't figure it out fire him.


I've never seen a panel that's bottom fed and not fed on the left that is currently available to purchase. I've also never seen an all in one that's not prepunched. Any part number references?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

indoor outdoor ? main ? 125 A 120/240 v ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pick one

(oops screwed up link - scroll to "catalogs" and find the panels)
http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/ProductsServices/Electrical/ProductsandServices/Residential/LoadcentersandCircuitBreakers/CHLoadcenters/index.htm#tabs-2



> Bottom Fed Loadcenters
> For single-phase 225 A and
> below loadcenters that are
> bottom fed, a standard panel
> ...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

or order one of these and specify the box you want (box 12, for instance) (the prepunched cans come in different varieties - somewhere down in the middle of the catalog is a page showing all the punched hole options)

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1626663.pdf


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dylanewilliams said:


> This is my backup plan but the service conductors are direct bury cables, the rigid is only a sleeve from the under the slab to the panel. This means they can't be pulled back; I would have to cut the conduit with the conductors in it. Obviously finding the right panel would be easier and cheaper.
> 
> How do you bond the existing rigid if you transition to PVC?


 Years ago, I cut it with live wires in it before, but not smart. Direct burial is even easier. You can use a PVC coupling over the rigid, or a Rigid connector to a FA. SDG&E De energize, then cut with a sawzall and just pull wires to one side while cutting. Piece of cake


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Wild....He is talking about an all in one meter panel combo unit...

We have a few neighborhoods around here that have those center fed units. I have seen people come up with every sort of concoction to feed them, but nothing I have seen is factory center or right fed.

We've been lucky enough to have them on garage walls, just reframe the section.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oops thx I thought I was missing something


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Does it need to be a all in one unit?? Could always just put the meter where you need it and mount a panel where needed??...


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Could you cut the rigid lower and put on some flex to swing it over to the side you need?


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

Sparky J said:


> Could you cut the rigid lower and put on some flex to swing it over to the side you need?


That's one option but cutting it could be hard without damaging the conductors



Bugz11B said:


> Does it need to be a all in one unit?? Could always just put the meter where you need it and mount a panel where needed??...


I guess I could switch to a meter and a panel but then I'd have to reroute all the circuits that come into the panel and some conductors may not reach the new panel location.



Switched said:


> Wild....He is talking about an all in one meter panel combo unit...
> 
> We have a few neighborhoods around here that have those center fed units. I have seen people come up with every sort of concoction to feed them, but nothing I have seen is factory center or right fed.
> 
> We've been lucky enough to have them on garage walls, just re frame the section.


There's a bearing post right next to the panel, re framing it would require a header then dealing with getting the existing conductors through the header, plus a lot more stucco and drywall repair.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Check with the utility before cutting it and using flex, that would be a no-no here. 

Yeah, having to install a header would suck.....I have only had to deal with it on a garage wall, so no big deal there.


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> Check with the utility before cutting it and using flex, that would be a no-no here.
> 
> Yeah, having to install a header would suck.....I have only had to deal with it on a garage wall, so no big deal there.


I have done a few of these zinscos in the past, they usually have a coupling just above the slab the I can use to remove the existing conduit and replace with an offset section of pipe. I guess my best option here is sounding like sleeving the conductors inside the existing rigid with LFMC to protect the conductors while cutting then install a new bent section of pipe to go between the existing conduit and the new panel. 

Alternatively, 230.43 allows for LFNC, does anyone know if that is amended out of San Diego's adoption?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

We are on PG&E here, but I know they would not allow it. Does the utility keep their requirements online?


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> We are on PG&E here, but I know they would not allow it. Does the utility keep their requirements online?


At that point it would be the city inspector here for us, our utility doesn't do inspections for service upgrades. I'll ask the next inspector I see, I should buy their amendments book.


----------



## mando324 (Jun 13, 2013)

What I've seen done its you cut up the stucco all the way around and see what u got do to make it work than quick patch and be gone


----------

